# Anyone using Qlogic fibrechannel card on 8.3-Stable?



## jalla (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm trying to use a Qlogic 2432 FC card on 8.3-Stable (built today, had the same error with an 8.2-Stable from a couple of months ago). When loading the isp(4)()  driver I get this


```
gnome:~# kldload isp
kldload: can't load isp: Exec format error
```
 
*dmesg* says this:


```
link_elf_obj: symbol firmware_get undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```
 
It seems that 'firmware_get' is defined in firmware.ko so I have tried to load that before loading isp, but still get the same error

Do you have any idea what I'm missing here?


----------



## da1 (Apr 28, 2012)

AFAIK, the isp and the firmware devices are already built into the GENERIC kernel for 8.2. *W*hy are you trying to load the module? *D*o you have a custom kernel that lacks the isp and firmware devices?


----------



## jalla (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a custom kernel, yes. You have a point though, I just recompiled the kernel adding this


```
device          isp
device          ispfw
device          firmware
```

and it works. The 14 new disks hanging off the qlogic popped up immediately :e

Why isp isn't usable as a loadable module is beyond me, but compiling it into the kernel is a workaround I can live with.

[FWIW I have an old wreck running 7.4-Stable/i386 where I do load isp as a module]


----------

